# Gettin Wet by Rain...



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Goldie will be fine getting wet.... You can towel dry her when you bring her in the house so everything doesnt get soaked.


----------



## deeloc (May 7, 2008)

Thanks maggies mom...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...she'll be fine. Some Goldens LOVE rain, others don't like it. But either way...just towel dry her off and she'll be fine!

Remember, Goldens are Retrievers....who retrieve ducks/geese from the water. Sometimes very very cold water because duck hunting season is in the winter in some very cold places. 

They LOVE water. I have pictures of mine breaking the ice in my pond to swim! My boy Amos prefers icy water. He'll go in and swim every morning......even when it's only 17 degrees. Fortunately, around here, it's 50 degrees two days later! LOL That's why our pond doesn't freeze solid.


----------



## deeloc (May 7, 2008)

Thanks ardeagold for the info... saw your site, cool dogs you got there..


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I just give mine a quick rub with a towel.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

We towel dry our two boys and they absolutely LOVE it! 

~Jackie


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

My Lexie LOVES the rain! She gets the zoomies and runs all over the back yard. Any pudddles and she is jumping and frolicking with reckless abandon!!! Just towel her down and she's ready for a nap on her couch blankie. Rain=FUN!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And as we speak its pouring here and all of mine are out there and wont come in.....*SIGH*


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...raining here too and Woody will NOT go out to pee...he HATES the rain.....


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Water and goldens go hand in hand....the only time I'd be concerned is if it's hot and muggy and they stay wet for a long time and are succeptible to hot spots....my golden never got them though. He had many days he stunk like a wet rat from swimming and all day playing in the kiddie pool.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain+Golden Retriever+Walking=1 HAPPY Golden


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner hates storms but LOVES the rain! And they both love being rubbed down with a towel. Golden Heaven!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

My Holly girl prisses along in the rain and potty trips are quick...Memphis zoomies around and loves to roll in the wet grass..so a toweling is in order...the house we bought has newer white carpet :doh: 2 dogs and 3 boys I don't know how much it can stand..raining like mad here now and we have had our trip outdoors and the towel off...Memphis is now snoring on the couch next to me. Never thought about them getting sick from being out in the rain...LOL


----------



## deeloc (May 7, 2008)

THANKS for the ideas guys, yesterday it rains on our end here, so i'll let my butch played on it and rubbed him a toweL after...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I have one of each - Fergus won't come inside when it's raining and Lily would prefer to stay dry. They usually love to be toweled off as the others have said. Sometimes I think Fergus gets wet specifically because he knows it leads to a good toweling off!


----------

